

Space X Live : Dragon V2 Unveil - linux_devil
http://spacex.com/webcast/

======
dang
A dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7817583](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7817583).

Moreover, it's fluff. There is nothing substantive about an announcement of an
announcement.

~~~
mikeash
Normally I would agree (and I hate these announce-that-they-will-announce
things in general) but in this case, there's a stream that a lot of people
here would probably enjoy watching live, so it's nice to tell them ahead of
time.

------
freehunter
It still has almost six hours to go, why post this now? There's a good chance
this will be gone from the front page by the time the event happens.

------
krschultz
'Live' meaning 6 hours later than the time this was submitted ....

